# Champions League 1. giornata. 17/18 settembre 2019 tv e streaming



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2019)

Prima giornata di Champions di questa stagione che vedrà diversi big match

Ecco il calendario

Martedì 17 settembre

Inter - S. Praga 18.55

Lione - Zenit 18.55

Alle 21

Chelsea - Valencia

Salisburgo - Genk

Napoli - Liverpool

Ajax - Lilla

Benfica - Lipsia

BVB - Barcellona

Mercoledì 18 settembre

Brugge - Galatasaray 18.55

Olympiacos - Tottenham 18.55

Le altre alle 21

Leverkusen - Lokomotiv

PSG - Real Madrid

Bayern Monaco - Stella Rossa

Atletico - Juventus

Shaktar Donetsk - City

Dinamo Zagabria - Atalanta.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima giornata di Champions di questa stagione che vedrà diversi big match
> 
> Ecco il calendario
> 
> ...


.
.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima giornata di Champions di questa stagione che vedrà diversi big match
> 
> Ecco il calendario
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2019)

Bella partita Napoli - Liverpool


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2019)

grande parata del portiere del liverpool su mertens


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Settembre 2019)

sto guardando Napoli Liverpool. Senza fare nulla di eccezionale eppure mi sembrano lontane anni luce da noi. Giro palla veloce, profondità, tocchi di prima e rapidi. Noi ogni passaggio anche semplice è un parto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2019)

vantaggio valencia a stamford bridge


----------



## Swaitak (17 Settembre 2019)

avanti Napoli


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2019)

dortmund e chelsea rigori sbagliati pesanti


----------



## Swaitak (17 Settembre 2019)

llorente vecchio decrepito per noi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2019)

grande vittoria del napoli


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2019)

2-0 Napoletto


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Settembre 2019)

Llorente, e c'e chi diveva che fa schifo.


----------



## Lambro (17 Settembre 2019)

Grande Napoli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Llorente, e c'e chi diveva che fa schifo.



Leao cit.


----------



## Raryof (17 Settembre 2019)

Assurdo


----------



## kekkopot (17 Settembre 2019)

Ancelotti è proprio un allenatore da Champions... Quando gioca in CL il Napoli gioca sempre bene.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2019)

è venuto in mente Sheva anche a voi vedendo l'esordiente del Salisburgo con tripletta?
da tenere d'occhio comunque,corre e segna senza sosta.


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2019)

Rigore generoso, ma vittoria meritata. Niente da dire.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2019)

sinceramente riguardando al replay sembra simulazione come a Firenze,non sembra averlo toccato.

poi certo hanno meritato ma non è una novità in casa,nfatti mi chiedo come sia avvenuto quel flop la scorsa stagione contro l'arsenal perdendo la finale di europa league.
aggiungo però che il contropiede due contro uno fallito da Manè,che è partito come un cecchino questa stagione,è veramente clamoroso.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Settembre 2019)

Carletto é semplicemente il dio della Champions.


----------



## vannu994 (17 Settembre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Carletto é semplicemente il dio della Champions.



Bellissimo, che partita, la champions è il suo habitat, mi sono davvero divertito a guardare la partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Settembre 2019)

Ho rivisto il rigore dato al Napoli... Inesistente. Si è palesemente tuffato, ma non l'hanno rivisto?


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2019)

allora non sono l'unico ad averlo notato.
in studio sky talmente faziosi da non avere neanche dubbi,zero replay e zero domande agli allenatori sull'episodio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ho rivisto il rigore dato al Napoli... Inesistente. Si è palesemente tuffato, ma non l'hanno rivisto?



Non guardate solo i piedi, gli va volontariamente contro con l'anca e ne ostacola il movimento, il rigore ci può stare. Non diventiamo come i tifosi piangina della seconda squadra di Milano per favore.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia come invidio il Napoli che può e riesce a giocare queste partite... grandi


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non guardate solo i piedi, gli va volontariamente contro con l'anca e ne ostacola il movimento, il rigore ci può stare. Non diventiamo come i tifosi piangina della seconda squadra di Milano per favore.



veramente cerca di prendere il pallone e quello del Napoli gli va contro volontariamente per avere il rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> è venuto in mente Sheva anche a voi vedendo l'esordiente del Salisburgo con tripletta?
> da tenere d'occhio comunque,corre e segna senza sosta.



Il Salisburgo é la principale fucina di talenti d’Europa.
Vogliamo parlare del 19enne Szobozslai?

L’anno scorso ha dominato il Napoli a Salisburgo e a Napoli hanno perso si 3-0, ma con Meret da 10 in pagella.

Occhio agli austriaci.


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2019)

Callejon per Suso forse era da fare  un tuffatore così ci manca proprio


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Settembre 2019)

Minamino del Salisburgo vale 10 Suso.
Fossi in uno scout lo avrei già segnalato alla dirigenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

Inizio pessimo dell'Atalanta


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Inizio pessimo dell'Atalanta



Gliela ribalteranno secondo me


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

Gol Psg


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Gliela ribalteranno secondo me



Possono tranquillamente farcela ma l'approccio davvero blando


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

2-0 Zagabria giocano con un'altra velocità


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

2-0 Psg doppietta di maria
Bayern avanti su Stella Rossa


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 2-0 Zagabria giocano con un'altra velocità



Che goduria, le devono perdere tutte, tutte. E prenderli a pallonate ad ogni partita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2019)

Solite figuracce delle squadrette che si qualificano per un anno e poi spariscono per un altro secolo.


----------



## Black (18 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solite figuracce delle squadrette che si qualificano per un anno e poi spariscono per un altro secolo.



esatto. Tanti slogan sulla magnifica Atalanta, e poi le figure sono queste. Tra l'altro nessuno a ricordare che l'anno scorso nemmeno in EL sono riusciti a qualificarsi


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

3-0 Zagabria


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

Mah avevano un girone alla portata e non arrivano neanche terzi


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3-0 Zagabria



Che vergogna.

Col City ci vuole il pallottoliere


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3-0 Zagabria


Sgodazzo. Spero le perdano tutte sei.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

Quante ne prenderà dal City il Guardiola de noiartri?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Settembre 2019)

Figuraccia..


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3-0 Zagabria




Già finito il sogno Champions dopo un tempo, grandi.
Dopo 'ste tegamate sulla faccia l'anno prossimo ci pensano bene prima di tornarci per fare 'ste figure.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2019)

A tirare il motore di una 500 a 11.000 giri poi succedono queste cose.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Settembre 2019)

Quanto mi fa inca... Vedere questi in Champions e noi no. E poi devo leggere esaltazioni a gattuso o gente che lo rimpiange. Impazzisco


----------



## davidelynch (18 Settembre 2019)

Sai com'è in Europa nessuno ti regala le partite....


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2019)

Atalanta imbarazzante


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2019)

Pure 4-0 ahahahhah


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

4-0 contro questi


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2019)

4-0 ahahaha


----------



## Prealpi (18 Settembre 2019)

Il senso di partecipare alla Champions è poi fare figure simili, 4-0 dalla Dinamo Zagabria


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

Adesso il fattore San Siro rischia di ritorcersi contro.
con lo shakthar sarebbe stato meglio il calore del proprio stadio per reagire a una botta così


----------



## kekkopot (18 Settembre 2019)

Il PSG riesce finalmente a mettere sotto il Real......... l'unica volta che lo incontra al girone


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2019)

4 pere per i bergamaschi... Sucate.


----------



## Andris (18 Settembre 2019)

anche stasera grandi soddisfazioni,gobbi rimontati due volte ed umiliati sulle palle ferme mentre nerazzurri asfaltati a zagabria (venivano dati nettamente favoriti dai bookmakers,non si sa il motivo)


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Settembre 2019)

Gennaro Ivan Gattuso ha lasciato che questi scappati di casa andassero a rappresentare l’Italia in Europa. Non scordiamocelo mai


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

Innanzitutto c'è da fare i complimenti a Gasperson (cit.)


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2019)

I detrattori di Gattuso sono gli ultimi che devono parlare visto che han tifato contro perché "se andiamo in cempions rimane Gattusohh" e "L'Atalanta se lo merita più di noiiiih"

Non meritavano nulla se la Juve gioca seriamente contro di loro e se non ci rubano diversi punti


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Settembre 2019)

13 punti di vantaggio avevamo nei loro confronti, e leggo ancora giustificazioni a Mr veleno.


----------



## Goro (19 Settembre 2019)

Capisco la soddisfazione ma non credo che noi al loro posto avremmo fatto molto meglio allo stato attuale


----------



## sette (19 Settembre 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gennaro Ivan Gattuso ha lasciato che questi scappati di casa andassero a rappresentare l’Italia in Europa. Non scordiamocelo mai



Non scordiamoci neanche chi lo ha messo lì e chi non lo ha cacciato.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> I detrattori di Gattuso sono gli ultimi che devono parlare visto che han tifato contro perché "se andiamo in cempions rimane Gattusohh" e "L'Atalanta se lo merita più di noiiiih"
> 
> Non meritavano nulla se la Juve gioca seriamente contro di loro e se non ci rubano diversi punti



.

Hai sbagliato solo una cosa: Regalone Lazio per la Coppa Italia


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Capisco la soddisfazione ma non credo che noi al loro posto avremmo fatto molto meglio allo stato attuale



su questo sono d'accordissimo, se mai torneremo in Champions sarà un'impresa passare il girone, sia perché torneremo a giocarla dopo tanto, troppo tempo, avremo una squadra inesperta come l'Atalanta, saremo in quarta fascia ai sorteggi. E abbiamo visto che non solo l'Atalanta, ma anche l'Inter pur avendo altro blasone ha fatto e farà fatica. 

Però si è visto la fine che hanno fatto in Europa negli ultimi anni le varie Atalanta, Udinese, Sassuolo, ovvero le succursali dei gobbi che servono solamente ad aggiustarsi i punti i campionato e a far vincere qualche premio in denaro in più alla Juventus in Europa.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 13 punti di vantaggio avevamo nei loro confronti, e leggo ancora giustificazioni a Mr veleno.



Ma no è che sinceramente non hanno proprio senso le lamentele sul fatto che l'Atalanta è andata in Champions da parte di chi voleva che l'Atalanta (o la Roma, non fa differenza) andasse in Champions, purché si cambiasse allenatore (magari prendendo proprio Gasperini ). Non c'è nessuna giustificazione a nessuno. Io avrei preferito andare in Champions con Gattuso, così come preferirei andarci quest'anno con Giampaolo (non la mia scelta preferita) piuttosto che azzerare ancora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solite figuracce delle squadrette che si qualificano per un anno e poi spariscono per un altro secolo.



Un classico..il bello è che a differenza di altri, non hanno nemmeno smobilitato..è proprio che non è la loro dimensione..hanno fatto una figura indegna contro una squadra che aveva perso le ultime 11 partite giocate in CL..

Spero solo che non umilino troppo San Siro adesso..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Settembre 2019)

Madonna ma se godo, mamma mia! Spero ne prendano 4 anche in tutte le altre partite sti ladri infami dell'Atalanta. Ci hanno rubato la qualificazione l'anno scorso e mi toccava leggere pure elogi per ste m. fumanti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2019)

In una sola notte ci siamo levati dalle palle il mito Zinedinezizzouzidane delle 3 CL consecutive, e di Gasperson che ogni volta che mette piede fuori dall' Italia col suo mirascintillosocalifragilistospiralitoso gioco fa figure di melma? 

Sentiremo ancora parlare di bacchette magiche in mano ad allenatori???


----------



## zlatan (19 Settembre 2019)

Non diciamo cavolate... Hanno nettamente dimostrato di meritare la qualificazione Champions. Ad un certo punto e nn a novembre ma dopo averli battuti siamo arrivti ad avere 8/9 punti di vantaggio, ma per come giocavano loro e come giocavamo noi, io avevo pochi dubbi su chi si sarebbe qualificata.
Ed è giusto così, per come siamo messi ieri non avremmo mai fatto una figura migliore...... In questo momento è un vantaggio nn essere in Europa per noi per evitare le figure barbine fatte nelle prime 3 di campionato...


----------



## zlatan (19 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un classico..il bello è che a differenza di altri, non hanno nemmeno smobilitato..è proprio che non è la loro dimensione..hanno fatto una figura indegna contro una squadra che aveva perso le ultime 11 partite giocate in CL..
> 
> Spero solo che non umilino troppo San Siro adesso..



Calma, ci sta pagare l'emozione dell'esordio. Sono una buona squadra e giocano bene, faranno sicurmente MAnchester a parte, nelle prossime.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Calma, ci sta pagare l'emozione dell'esordio. Sono una buona squadra e giocano bene, faranno sicurmente MAnchester a parte, nelle prossime.



Ma guarda, me lo auguro..sinceramente mi farebbe orrore vedere un San Siro umiliato..e anche sono stufo delle figuracce delle Italiane..

Per fortuna c'è Carletto che anche quest'anno ha portato a scuola Klopp


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In una sola notte ci siamo levati dalle palle il mito Zinedinezizzouzidane delle 3 CL consecutive, e di Gasperson che ogni volta che mette piede fuori dall' Italia col suo mirascintillosocalifragilistospiralitoso gioco fa figure di melma?
> 
> Sentiremo ancora parlare di bacchette magiche in mano ad allenatori???



L'Atalanta ha una squadretta suvvia. Se sono in Champions è merito di Gasperini che ogni anno è riuscito a sistemare la squadra pur cambiandogli tanti giocatori. Tranne quest'anno. Ovviamente merito condiviso con Mr Gattuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma no è che sinceramente non hanno proprio senso le lamentele sul fatto che l'Atalanta è andata in Champions da parte di chi voleva che l'Atalanta (o la Roma, non fa differenza) andasse in Champions, purché si cambiasse allenatore (magari prendendo proprio Gasperini ). Non c'è nessuna giustificazione a nessuno. Io avrei preferito andare in Champions con Gattuso, così come preferirei andarci quest'anno con Giampaolo (non la mia scelta preferita) piuttosto che azzerare ancora.



OK su questo posso capire. Io voglio tornare in Champions indipendentemente da chi sia l'allenatore, perché se non ritorniamo in Europa siamo letteralmente morti. Però non penso di chiedere troppo se mi auguro di vedere un allenatore vero sulla nostra panchina e non ex giocatori o scommesse che sappiamo come finiscono.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2019)

Vorrei far notare che l'Olympiacos ha pareggiato col Tottenham mentre oggi il Dudelangr ha vinto con l'APOEL Nicosia in EL. 
Da rivalutare il girone del Milan di Gattuso l'anno scorso, non era stata una disfatta


----------

